# Transformatori >  Vajadzīga palīdzība ar transformātoru !

## anrisz

Vajadzīga palīdzība ar transformātoru kur tādu varētu nopirkt ??? Uztītt vai pasūtīt ??
Trnasformātors vajadzīgs 220 v uz 1.5-2 v 3000 amp !!! Galu galā cik tāds varētu izmaksāt ?

----------


## zzz

Veelams arii uzreiz izklaastiit meerkji, kaadiem agregaats paredzeets? Punktmetinaashanai?

Citaadi, pardon protams un cerams ka tas neattiecas uz shii topika autoru,  tachu sheit meedz iegadiities indiviidi, kas nefilmee skolas liimenja fiziku un Oma likumu, un rezultaataa veelas buuveet muuzhiigos dzineejus utml.

----------


## anrisz

Pareizi punkt metināšanai jeb spoterim auto virsbūves buktes izvilkšanai ar atpakaļsišanas āmuru .


rīt mēģināsu apzvanīt tinējus

----------


## Isegrim

Video redzamajam trafiņam noteikti nav 6 kW, pat ne 2 kW. Darbība periodiski īslaicīga praktiski īsslēguma režīmā. Sekundārajam var izmantot plakanu, monolītu kapara šīnu, tai nav jāsastāv no atsevisķām plāksnītēm. Var ņemt neizolētu, ko vienkārši aptīt ar lentu, vai pat atstāt pliku, ja vijumi nesaskaras. Rūsēs gan šādi apstrādāta auto virsbūves vieta pastiprināti.

----------


## anrisz

Varbūt te ir kāds kas varētu šādu trafu uztaisīt ?

----------


## juris90

punktmetinashanai jau parasti neizmanto jaudigu trafu, bet gan lielas kapacitates kondensatoru baterijas.
kaut kas lidzigs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoWMF3VkI6U

----------

